# Positioning of Rockler Glider Bracket Hardware



## lank (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm hoping that some of you veterans who have experience building a bench glider can help me out.
I've ordered a set of the Rockler Glider Bracket hardware shown here: 
Brackets 
but I'm not comfortable with how to position the brackets when installing them.

I've seen several references around the internet stating that the "bottom mounting holes" should be closer together than the "top mounting holes". However the instructions on the Rockler website specifically state
that the mounting holes for the brackets are to be "vertically aligned".

I would appreciate any feedback about your experience with this type of hardware. I don't want to
go through a lot of guessing when it requires drilling holes in my project.

Thanks for the input.

Phil


----------



## juliadeer (May 31, 2018)

I don't have experience with this and cannot help but i can say i bought the same hardware and have the same exact question. Clearly no one responded on here but did you ever get an answer? If so will you share what you learned because I am not finding anything online. Probably because there are so many factors and its always different but there has to be some common factors I would think.


----------

